
Pocket Removes Hacker News, Reddit 'Save to Pocket' Browser Integrations - kobayashi
The integrations beloved by power-users have been removed from the Chrome and Safari Pocket extensions, though Pocket has stated that the integrations will be returned given sufficient public request.<p>Pocket support can be reached at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;help.getpocket.com&#x2F;contact or via Twitter at @PocketSupport
======
Piskvorrr
¯\\_(ツ)_/¯ - if the powers-that-be at Pocket wish to shoot themselves in the
collective foot, that's their prerogative; I'm not about to grovel in their
general direction. This has, historically, been the impulse to abandon ship
and look for an alternative, signalling more walled garden and/or service
shutdown ahead.

This looks workable, and explicitly open for self-hosting:
[https://wallabag.org/en](https://wallabag.org/en)

~~~
kobayashi
In my previous experience with Wallabag (approx 2 years ago) I found their
text-to-speech functionality to be significantly worse than Pocket, which is a
shame.

------
kup0
Why artificially restrict a feature and then make users beg to get it back?
That's quite user-hostile.

------
davidtpate
I am disappoint.

